# One for the '37 RMS guys~the correct stem!



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231307352248
Maybe this will help someone!


----------



## bike (Aug 14, 2014)

*never*

mind......


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231307352248
> Maybe this will help someone!




...only the seller


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 14, 2014)

Can you imagine sending it to be plated...I would insist on being on-site to supervise the whole process.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2014)

This would be perfect for next year's RRB build-off!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2014)

At the risk of opening this can of worms again regarding the correct stem for a '37 RMS I believe there are actually two that are correct. This one (bellows stem) and the one in the pic I've attached. My bike was restored from an original and has this cone top type stem. Althought the '37 catalog doesn't clearly call it out there were two levels of trim for the Supreme (Bug Eye). The top trim level had the Lobdell horizontal sprung seat, locking fork, and white walls. The lower tier RMS had the long spring saddle, no fork lock, and black wall tires. At least these are my observations. Regarding the stem I'm not sure if this may have been an early/late thing or based on trim level. This bike represents something of an enigma. As some of you know there are two different tanks for these as well (the light switch is either located on the left or right halves). I considered this stem originally but have since decided to leave the one I have on it (and save a bunch of money in the process). V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 14, 2014)

bike said:


> ...never...mind......




Exactly.

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Listing ended!*

Looks like someone made an offer the seller couldnt refuse.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Antiqu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hopefully someone replaced their cushion stem! V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Aug 16, 2014)

*non bellows fs*

HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Cleveland-Welding-Roadmaster-stem-goose-neck


----------

